# Corn Tortillas HELP!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 13, 2007)

I bought about 50 corn tortillas. They taste grainy. How do you make a good taco out of these things? Its all falling apart. I eat it raw and the thing is like a firecracker on the 4th of July.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 13, 2007)

Sushi, corn tortillas are going to be a bit grainy because they are quite different from flour tortillas.  That's because cornmeal is grainy and flour is very soft and smooth.

You aren't really going to end up with "smooth" tortillas if you use the corn ones.  That's part of their character and charm.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 13, 2007)

Corn tortillas are usually fried to make tacos.What brand did you get?Soft tacos are usually made from flour tortillas at least where I live..
www.mexgrocer.com/528-the-basics-on-how-to-*make*-*tacos*.html - 24k


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 13, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm..... should I fry them? Oh boy. Not sure how to use there things.


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 13, 2007)

Briefly fry your corn tortillas in oil to soften them.  This way they won't fall apart as you handle them.  That's for "soft" corn tortillas.

If you have a deep-fryer deep enough, or a deep enough pot, not to mention a large quantity of oil, you can get a "mold" that you use to fry corn tortillas into the familiar taco shape.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 13, 2007)

Frying them is easy.  All you need is a skillet large enough for the tortillas to fit in and about 1/4 to 1/2 inch of hot oil and some tongs.

Heat the oil until a cube of bread crisps up, then gently put a tortilla in the pan with the tongs.  Watch, because it doesn't take very long for one side to cook.  Quickly turn over, cook just a bit.  Remove with the tongs and if you want "curved" taco shells, drape them over a wooden spoon that is resting on a couple of glasses.  Once cooled, you can remove the taco "shell" from the spoon and continue making more.

You can also cut the tacos into quarters or more and make your own taco chips to serve with guacamole.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2007)

_Sushi,_
_I fry mine, slide it into the hot oil, with tongs, keep a hold on it as it starts to puff, turn it over let fry a min more for soft ones..Then upon taking it from the oil place on a paper toweled cookie sheet folding it in half with the tongs. I then just set them folded side down and line um up til all are done, put in the filling pop in a 400 oven for 3-4 min to re-heat and serve...If you want the crunchy ones just do the same thing but when you turn it the first time fold it in half and let each side crisp as firm as you want it._
_kadesma _


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 13, 2007)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I bought about 50 corn tortillas. They taste grainy. How do you make a good taco out of these things? Its all falling apart. I eat it raw and the thing is like a firecracker on the 4th of July.


 Are these tortillas commercially prepared or home made.  If commercial prepared in my experience there are always directions on the package.  I just drop them on a hot griddle for 20 seconds or so, flip them over 10 seconds or so and cover with a towel.  These are going to be soft and fairly pliable.  If you want them crispy or crunchier you have to fry in grease or oil on both sides, wrap in a paper towel and fold in half while they are still hot.

The reason I ask if they are homemade is that the toughest part of making corn tortillas from scratch is grinding the soaked corn fine enough.  If you don't they are going to be very very grainy no matter what you do.  I doubt that's the case because virtually nobody makes their own homemade masa for tortillas.  Usually if they are made at home they're made with instant masa, masa harina.

As for "hotter for than a firecracker" I don't understand at all.  The only ingredients in a corn tortilla should be corn, lime, water and maybe salt.  They should be fairly bland or the very good ones will taste like corn.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 13, 2007)

How funny I forgot Im making tacos tonight but I buy them already to go El Paso brand you just pop in oven to crisp up good add fillings and you are done no messing with a fry pan and oil.On the other hand I do fry corn tortillas for tostados much better then store bought they seem to be stale if you buy them already done as for the tacos they must have a higher turnover so they are always fresher.


----------



## turtledove (Jun 13, 2007)

Like jpmcgrew, I always fry up store bought corn tortillas for tostados; most times I will fry and shape them for tacos too. But I do have to agree on the Old El Paso made ones being easy when I don't feel like frying up my own.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jun 14, 2007)

Another idea, spray both sides with oil and bake briefly (a minute or two) in the oven on a baking sheet.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 14, 2007)

There are times I just wrap in paper towel and nuke them  20 -30 sec.
(for my soft tacos)


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 16, 2007)

Skilletlicker is correct about heating tortillas, at least if you want to do it the way they do here in Mexico. No oil, just a griddle. Here, a taco is anything you put inside a tortilla! We buy tacos at the corner _tienda_ cooked outside on a grill made from a split 55-gallon drum. They have beef (_carne asada res_), _puerca_ (pork), _pollo _(Chicken) and _chorizo_. They make their own tortillas fresh right in front of your eyes and they are so good. You can also fry your tortillas in about an inch of oil to make great chips (cut them into eighths and be sure to salt them). Mexicans also use leftover tortillas to make delicious _chilaquiles_. Mix your fried tortilla chips with a heated can of enchilada sauce (that's the easy way; here, they would make a sauce from dried chiles, etc.), put some shredded chicken and maybe a fried egg on top. Sprinkle with a little cheese and dribble some cream on it. Mmmmmm. Very very good.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Karen, just goes to show you that nobody is wrong all the time.  The chilaquiles sound terrific.  Do you have a favorite recipe for a homemade enchilada sauce?


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 17, 2007)

This is the recipe I use for enchiladas, chilaquiles, lots of other things. It is just a basic Mexican chile sauce. This afternoon, I am cooking some chicken and chorizo together and will use the sauce again. You can use whatever mix of chiles you want - the guajillos are a little more _picante,_ so if you want just flavor, not heat, you can use the ancho or pasilla chiles - they're not very hot. I think you can find them almost anywhere in the US these days. Tastes so fresh and spicy! The other thing that surprised me about enchiladas here is that they are never baked in a casserole in the oven. You dip the tortilla in the sauce, add the filling, roll it up and serve it. For cheese, there is really no exact equivalent of the queso fresco they use here...feta is closest, because it is crumbly and salty. Mexicans also use alot of manchego cheese, which is more like provolone. Never cheddar. But if that's what you like, why not? 

Enchilada sauce rojo

6 dried chiles guajillos
3 dried chiles ancho or pasilla
3 or 4 roma tomatoes
¼ onion
2 cloves garlic
1 and ½ cups chicken broth (or tomato bullion if you can find it)
2 TBS oil (usually corn oil)
salt to taste

Toast the chiles by putting them in a hot fry pan for just a few minutes, pressing down and then turning them over to release their fragrance. This takes 1-2 minutes. Then let them cool, remove the stems, seeds and membranes and soak in hot water for 20 minutes. Meanwhile, peel the tomatoes and onion and cut into pieces.

Drain the chiles and transfer to a blender (this is probably the most important cooking tool in the Mexican kitchen!). Add the tomatoes, onion,, garlic and chicken stock and puree.

Heat the oil in a saucepan and add the pureed sauce. Simmer for 10 minutes over low heat and add salt to taste. Enjoy!


----------

